# gnome2 anmeldeschirm und n paar andere probs :/

## m03

hi,

mein anmeldeschirm merkt sich die spracheinstellungen nicht:(

ich muss es vor jedem login neu auf deutsch stellen...

weiss jemand einen rat?

m03Last edited by m03 on Wed Jul 10, 2002 6:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xpender

GDM merkt sich schon die Spracheinstellungen *glaub*.

Obwohl Gnome2 zur zeit eh nicht ganz übersetzt ist.

Beim Dialog wo man gefragt wird, ob man Deutsch als Standart haben will sind Nein und Ja knöpfe anders als bei Windows vertauscht. Ja rechts, Nein links.

Desweiteren dürfte es in der GDM Konfiguration noch die Einstellung "Default locale", da de_DE reinschreiben.

----------

## cyc

bei mir merkt er sie sich, mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. vielleicht ein problem mit den berechtigungen oder so

----------

## STiAT

 *xpender wrote:*   

> Obwohl Gnome2 zur zeit eh nicht ganz übersetzt ist.

 

Ahm, war Gnome jemals vollständig übersetzt??? Ich kenne nur Versionen welche nicht vollständig übersetzt waren, deswegen bin ich meist gleich auf englsichen versionen geblieben. i brauch das alles eh ned in deutsch... WOZU? wir alle können englisch oder?

----------

## m03

das mit dem de_DE hat auch nich geholfen...

anne berechtigungen kanns denk ich ma auch nich liegen (da root)

naja nich so wild.. kann ja mit leben.. 

aber was viel duemmer ist, ich hab gentoo seit 2monaten laufen und nu will ich einmal ne cd benutzen und was sagt er mir?

```
gentoo root # mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: Gerätedatei /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 existiert nicht

```

der fstab eintrag is da, aber /dev/cdroms gibts nicht:( was soll ich machen?   :Embarassed: 

irgendwas beim kernel vergessen?

habs jetz mit /dev/hdc und es geht.. aber is schon komisch dass es kein /dev/cdroms gibt oder nicht? 

m03Last edited by m03 on Wed Jul 10, 2002 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xpender

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo root # mount /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> ...

 

Versuch mal mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

Das /dev ist ja wenn man devfs benutzt, "dynamisch" (oder irre ich mich da?) und da dürfte wohl kaum was fehlen.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hatte das anfangs auch

 hab dann in der fstab die einträge angepasst so das jetzt mein LW ganz normal unter /dev zufinden ist wie immer  :Wink: 

also nimm nur mal /dev/cdrom als gerät

gibt es überhaupt das verzeichniss /dev/cdroms/....?

cu spaci76

----------

## m03

nö das verzeichnis gibs nicht,

hat sich ja jetz erledigt, da es ja mit /dev/hdc geht..

/dev/cdroms soll ja eh nurn link auf /dev/ide/hostX/busX/targetX/lunX/cd sein.

----------

